# Should I take the Vista train?



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello all.. 

I got my hands on a Vista Ultimate and I've read loads of reviews about vista each one different than the other from Vista is great to vista is the worst thing lol, I've seen that vista is a memory hog, it's  perf. is tops 10% less compared to XP and Aero doesn't slow down games at all and so on  but I'm still in doubt.. Should i or should i not take the train?

Anyway post your opinions in an orderly, civilized and productive manner if you will(this includes no vista bashing or pointless posts obviously xD).


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

"I got my hands on a Vista Ultimate" translates to "i got a cracked version of vista ultimate"


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

That would go in the pointless posts.. xD

Now come on then seriously


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

I didnt like it...
There doesnt seem like there was a point to having it when I can run XP and do exactly the same thing. The only thing XP lacks is the eye candy interface.

Everything in vista operates perfectly, and its all very neat and easy to navigate, but for me it doesnt offer anything. It seems to suck more RAM etc, which I would prefer it not to do when I need to be using Photoshop. XP is alot more streamlined, and even though you can streamline your Vista, you shouldnt have to do it.

For everyday use its brilliant. For games its probably brilliant. Some programs still dont work and some drivers arnt yet available but usually thats rare.

On a side note, just to let you know, XP and Vista dont dual boot very well. It needs to be setup correctly, because they have different boot managers.


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

he said in msn it's original:
Canuto says:
i bought it from some gipsy guy at a town fair for 5€
i bet it's real since the dvd even says sony
so stop calling me a pirate!
PT says:
hmmm
ok


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

pt said:


> he said in msn it's original:
> Canuto says:
> i bought it from some gipsy guy at a town fair for 5€
> i bet it's real since the dvd even says sony
> ...



That's called IRONY ya skank xDD


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 9, 2007)

Ah what the hell, give it a ride!


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

Canuto said:


> That's called IRONY ya skank xDD



This is called whoring. Postie


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I didnt like it...
> There doesnt seem like there was a point to having it when I can run XP and do exactly the same thing. The only thing XP lacks is the eye candy interface.
> 
> Everything in vista operates perfectly, and its all very neat and easy to navigate, but for me it doesnt offer anything. It seems to suck more RAM etc, which I would prefer it not to do when I need to be using Photoshop. XP is alot more streamlined, and even though you can streamline your Vista, you shouldnt have to do it.
> ...



Thanks that input sure comes in handy.. Oh i don't intend to dual boot I'm backing up all the stuff and then go(or not) Vista.


----------



## driver66 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like vista alot and have not had the problems or slowdowns that most people are having,, But with your system specs I wouldnt recommend it


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

Canuto said:


> Thanks that input sure comes in handy.. Oh i don't intend to dual boot I'm backing up all the stuff and then go(or not) Vista.



I did the same thing


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

driver66 said:


> I like vista alot and have not had the problems or slowdowns that most people are having,, But with your system specs I wouldnt recommend it



I've seen 3Ghz northwoods w/ 1Gb ram running it fine.. seriously, so shouldn't be a big deal anyway there's always a ram upgrade that can be made


----------



## russianboy (Jul 9, 2007)

I enjoyed how it discovers hardware and does everything by itself w/o intervention from the user (ease of use) but I experienced )on two computers) BSODs, program incompatibility, on mine it gave me slow downs due to memory hoggage, my page file was raped by vista, it was never the same, 90% of my gig was used (wtf?) and even though I payed nothing for it, I abandoned my vista harddrive until SP1 due to not being able to install ANY app for some reason, a system restore gives me loss of network.

Not recommended until Service packs are released.

peace

PS XP can do anything vista can *except finding networking devices automatically. But you rarly have to set up that, XP is more stable, and I have 70% more RAM available .

But my page file has been molested by the equivalent of twenty micheal jacksons, and it never was the same.


----------



## driver66 (Jul 9, 2007)

Canuto said:


> I've seen 3Ghz northwoods w/ 1Gb ram running it fine.. seriously, so shouldn't be a big deal anyway there's always a ram upgrade that can be made



I get your point and it's valid  But Your GPU will make the upgrade useless.
You wont get any benefits from running vista whatsoever/no aero/ and will get a slowdown in performance compared to xp. just my honest opinion


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

driver66 said:


> I get your point and it's valid  But Your GPU will make the upgrade useless.
> You wont get any benefits from running vista whatsoever/no aero/ and will get a slowdown in performance compared to xp. just my honest opinion



That's true  But my GPU never ceases to surprise me xD Anyway I see a 2600XT in the horizon.. 

Even so Vista ain't just Aero.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I enjoyed how it discovers hardware and does everything by itself w/o intervention from the user (ease of use)



IMO it doesnt really do much better than XP at this. XP comes packed with the usual CD/DVD drivers etc as does vista. I did however like how it automatically updated my Catalyst Drivers to the latest ones as soon as it picked up my video card. Very nice touch.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, btw, Vista leaves shitloads of temp files, @ one point I had a 100 gb of temp files, and I was wondering "why i my space disappearing so quickly".

It's almost like vista is configured to download its own porn (& watch it). That would explain the slowdowns, erratic behavior and artifacts coming from it.


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Oh, btw, Vista leaves shitloads of temp files, @ one point I had a 100 gb of temp files, and I was wondering "why i my space disappearing so quickly".
> 
> It's almost like vista is configured to download its own porn (& watch it). That would explain the slowdowns, erratic behavior and artifacts coming from it.



I'm sure that something can be done about that, I wish...


----------



## russianboy (Jul 9, 2007)

well you can clean it up, but its pretty much the equivalent of the garbage man doing a lousy job 

Perhaps it will be fixed.


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe it has already(updates YAY xD)


----------



## russianboy (Jul 9, 2007)

if it is anything like m$'s other OS's, it will be awhile before it is any good to be kept as a permanent OS.

I found an 80 mb XP iso that takes up 27 mb @ boot! The benchie boost would be phenomenal! Interested?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2007)

russianboy said:


> if it is anything like m$'s other OS's, it will be awhile before it is any good to be kept as a permanent OS.
> 
> I found an 80 mb XP iso that takes up 27 mb @ boot! The benchie boost would be phenomenal! Interested?


You can do that with nLite. Find a virgin Corporate or Student edition of XP, and give it a shot.

@Canuto - As for Vista, I, like many others, liked it. It was stable, never gave me problems, looked good, and was faster in day to day use (web surfing and such). It does use a lot of ram, but most of that is Superfetch. It basically prefetches parts of your most used programs into ram, so they launch faster. It releases most of that ram if a proggy needs it, but not all, so it still does use a little more than XP.

I just see no reason to move over to it completely yet. As Reven said, it's really nice, but doesn't really offer anything new. DX10 may be the only exception, but that's not even really being used much yet.

Good for dual boot if you have DX10 hardware, not recommended as an XP replacement yet, tho.


----------



## Ehstii (Jul 9, 2007)

i thought it sucked...

had too many conflicting problems with software and stuff.


----------



## Darth_Pewee (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey there 

i used Vista for awhile, but got fed up with the serious hardware driver drops they made

my Audigy was supported, but barely, it didnt work the way it should.

the aero feature was cool for awhile, but afterwards was lame, other than the thumbnail feature.. that was kinda neat... 

wile E hit the nail on the head, the only thing that was really worth the upgrade was the DX10, that actually seemed to make my GPU perform a touch better... but unless you have a jonesing to play Halo 2, then DX10 is nothing special... after about a month i got tired of it, and went back to XP and im probably staying that way, until a SP for it comes out, and i get a custom DELL laptop  computing made portable.....


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> @Canuto - As for Vista, I, like many others, liked it. It was stable, never gave me problems, looked good, and was faster in day to day use (web surfing and such). It does use a lot of ram, but most of that is Superfetch. It basically prefetches parts of your most used programs into ram, so they launch faster. It releases most of that ram if a proggy needs it, but not all, so it still does use a little more than XP.



To Canuto: If you choose to Keep vista, but dont like the constant use of your RAM by Superfetch, just be aware that it is possible to turn off .

Wile E is correct in stating that its excellent for the routine windows tasks. All it sucks at is the specialised tasks (video editing/graphic design) which you wouldnt really be doing on a conventional rig anyways.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 9, 2007)

In my opinion, a LEGAL copy of Windows Vista Home Premium is a freshening step up from XP. On my dad's laptop, it's stable, adds new functionality, secure, and is beautiful. Windows Vista comes with a lot of programs that are actually useful for the everyday user. And the whole thing is full of nice touches.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> In my opinion, a LEGAL copy of Windows Vista Home Premium is a freshening step up from XP. On my dad's laptop, it's stable, adds new functionality, secure, and is beautiful. Windows Vista comes with a lot of programs that are actually useful for the everyday user. And the whole thing is full of nice touches.



Thats why I bought it too .
I was sick of the bullshit that came with pirate XP copies. I started off with an original copy (my IT technician installed with a network licenced cd) but I lost it somewhere in the years and had to pirate it. So finally after all the reformats that had to be done (which usually ended up screwing up) I got Vista Premium and it was a welcome change to have a legit cd on hard.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I own XP too, I'm just saying that the legal version of Vista doesn't tend to have too many problems. 

The illegal version, though.... 

I've heard everything from it being pre-infested with worms to having wierd install issues.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Well, I own XP too, I'm just saying that the legal version of Vista doesn't tend to have too many problems.
> 
> The illegal version, though....
> 
> I've heard everything from it being pre-infested with worms to having wierd install issues.



Sometimes they also miss drivers or system files are corrupted.


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Sometimes they also miss drivers or system files are corrupted.



bah
i never used a legit one, and i never had any of these problems
you just don't know how to get your hands on a good copy


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2007)

I picked up a virgin copy of Vista that somebody carelessly left laying around on the internet. (<- Small tribute to Reven  ) I use it to run 30day trials all the time. I don't feel the need to crack it, as I never have it installed long enough to worry about it anyway. lol I'll buy a key when I feel it's ready for full-time use.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

pt said:


> bah
> i never used a legit one, and i never had any of these problems
> you just don't know how to get your hands on a good copy



I assume you do, we all know _you_ have a warehouse full of servers pumping out copies pt 

I did get my hands on two portugese ones, shudder...I tried to install...it was pretty funny trying to work out when i had to load the RAID drivers 



> I picked up a virgin copy of Vista that somebody carelessly left laying around on the internet. (<- Small tribute to Reven ) I use it to run 30day trials all the time. I don't feel the need to crack it, as I never have it installed long enough to worry about it anyway. lol I'll buy a key when I feel it's ready for full-time use.



Haha thankyou! 
Btw what do you use it temporarily for? Any particular purpose?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Haha thankyou!
> Btw what do you use it temporarily for? Any particular purpose?


You're welcome. lol

I only use it temporarily because I just don't use it as much as XP yet. I only play the occasional DX10 demo on it. Not only that, I'm still trying to find my optimal tweaked settings, so I screw it up a lot. lol

I have XP tweaked exactly the way I want it, so I'll just stick with it until A.) I figure Vista out completely, B.) more DX10 stuff comes out, and C.) all the little Vista issues are ironed out.


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I assume you do, we all know _you_ have a warehouse full of servers pumping out copies pt
> 
> I did get my hands on two portugese ones, shudder...I tried to install...it was pretty funny trying to work out when i had to load the RAID drivers




just put the raid diskette


----------



## xylomn (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been using vista since day one (and in the first few week i did regret moving to it)

but now the os feels a lot smoother, granted the system resources especially ram that it takes are far far higher than xp but I still like it...

I'm no longer experiencing incompatibility with programs (except really REALLY old ones that use 16bit code as the ability to run that isn't in the 64 bit version, stopped me from playing theme hospital  )

Only real problem was security software which is starting to change now...


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

So far I'm getting a good impression and most likely I'll take the train.. Now 32bit or 64bit?

Anyway keep posting your input


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

32bit all the way
or you will get even worse driver support


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 9, 2007)

Canuto said:


> So far I'm getting a good impression and most likely I'll take the train.. Now 32bit or 64bit?
> 
> Anyway keep posting your input



YaY!  You know you will have better 32-bit support as opposed to 64-bit support. (At least in the near-future) So you may as well go the less headache-route for now.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 9, 2007)

not if your hardware is supported...just check and see


----------



## zOaib (Jul 9, 2007)

what do u guys think about the 64 bit home premium edition VISTA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zOaib (Jul 9, 2007)

I can get all 64 bit drivers for my vid card , sound card .................. and wifi works from my mobo ...... i am only considering 64 bit since it runs fatser than the 32 bit version since our cpus are meant to run 64 bit ................ fill me in guys i am just babbling my own thoughts lol ........ u guys are the ones who know more than meets the eye . 

ok i just watched transformers so that was still juggling in my head there


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> not if your hardware is supported...just check and see



All mobo related stuff has a 64bit driver in the website, ATI has too and my modem is also vista ready(says in the box) so I'm good to go?


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

i bet 5€ you will regret it
but go for it


----------



## russianboy (Jul 9, 2007)

just don't buy it.

mebe a stripped copy (Vista on a CD)


----------



## Canuto (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm checking  if all the stuff i use is Vista  64bit so far firewall, av and the other stuff seem to be..

5€?? ehe..


----------



## Canuto (Jul 10, 2007)

More input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## spud107 (Jul 10, 2007)

windows dvd ftw! lol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







i dont own this. . .


----------



## russianboy (Jul 10, 2007)

lol limewire


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

do it, vista is stable and now has pretty good driver support.  the audio is incredible, aero is amazing.  just make sure you have 2 gb or more of ram.  oh and the sidebar is awesome, i love it.  install it, you'll like it (generally, unless you have an app that's not compatible)


----------



## Canuto (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm just waiting my mom gets home tomorrow with the DVD's I asked for so i can back up my shit and then go Vista 

Anyway we can still use the thread for those who can't decide..


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2007)

I did a dual boot, with XP set as the default OS, with all the important stuff on it, and vista on another partition, just for DX10 games.

IMO that's all vista's useful for. And if/when XP gets patched for DX10 there will be no need for vista. It's really awkward to get along with. Anyone who's played with the network settings, or anything else in the control panel will know what i mean!


----------



## zOaib (Jul 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> do it, vista is stable and now has pretty good driver support.  the audio is incredible, aero is amazing.  just make sure you have 2 gb or more of ram.  oh and the sidebar is awesome, i love it.  install it, you'll like it (generally, unless you have an app that's not compatible)



which vista 32bit or 64 bit ?????


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2007)

Just to add my opinion:

64 bit vista is more stable than the 32bit, as many driver manufs are just signing Xp drivers for the 32 bit version.

For 64, they're new drivers and seem to work a lot better.
(I've got 4 systems now on vista, and the two on 32 bit are having a fair few 'common' issues, but even with the same hardware the x64 systems arent)

The main reason i love it is my storage system has (most) of its hard drives shared over the network, and its hard to find files - vista search can scan the entire PC over the network in seconds and find me what i want. This ALSO works at lans on XP systems. Cant live without it now


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

zOaib said:


> which vista 32bit or 64 bit ?????



32 bit, much better support for the drivers.  also, unless you plan on running 4gb or higher on your current rig, 64 bit shouldn't make that much of a difference (right now none because of the lack of 64 bit programs)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 32 bit, much better support for the drivers.  also, unless you plan on running 4gb or higher on your current rig, 64 bit shouldn't make that much of a difference (right now none because of the lack of 64 bit programs)



actually, the limit is 3GB.

If he has a DDR2 system, its very easy to get 4GB or even 8GB these days - soon we'll hit 16GB as a possibility.

Might as well future proof it.

Oh yeah - if you buy the 32 bit, my brothers had a coupon inside that let him get a 64 bit DVD for only the shipping cost, that uses the same CD key. SO you can get both really, as long as they run on the same system.


Edit: zOaib's specs say he IS running 4GB, so vista x64 is the only option.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 10, 2007)

I had Vista Ultimate x64, and well.. it didn't run so good on my system. It was fast and everything, it would just randomly lock up.. then unfreeze a few seconds later. It would also lock up more often during HDD intensive activities, like installing a game. I tried to bear with it but it just started getting to me. I shouldn't have to deal with stuff like that @ 2.6ghz and 2gb of ram.  

I downgraded back to XP  I miss the eye candy, but my god is XP so much faster.

I would probably do a dual boot if I were you. Who knows though, Ultimate x64 worked great on my friends rig, which is slower than mine and has only 1gb of ram, so I guess you will just have to try it and see. Too many bugs for me though, and I actually wanted to keep Vista too.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> I had Vista Ultimate x64, and well.. it didn't run so good on my system. It was fast and everything, it would just randomly lock up.. then unfreeze a few seconds later. It would also lock up more often during HDD intensive activities, like installing a game. I tried to bear with it but it just started getting to me. I shouldn't have to deal with stuff like that @ 2.6ghz and 2gb of ram.
> 
> I downgraded back to XP  I miss the eye candy, but my god is XP so much faster.
> 
> I would probably do a dual boot if I were you. Who knows though, Ultimate x64 worked great on my friends rig, which is slower than mine and has only 1gb of ram, so I guess you will just have to try it and see. Too many bugs for me though, and I actually wanted to keep Vista too.


I had "lock-ups" while installing almost anything. Killing System Restore took care of it for me.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I had "lock-ups" while installing almost anything. Killing System Restore took care of it for me.



Damn! Wish I would have knew that before reverting back to XP. I might install that and give it a go, maybe I'll just dual boot, though I don't really want another OS just taking up space.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 10, 2007)

As I said, we should wait for major updates that improve stability and performance, the two main drawbacks of Vista.

Before Vista, I almost forgot what the BSOD looked like. 

I see lots of nice little features that make Vista on the whole nicer than XP, for example the sleep mode instead of shut-down (my father liked that) all of your basic software already installed, that kind of stuff, but for me, the drawbacks outweigh the advantages.

I am rather upset that microsoft released it so quickly, I got it for free, didn't like it and went back to XP, imagine that someone payed good money for this stuff & had the same horrible experience! They should have kept it @ the development stage for a while longer, it wasn't as if Apple or linux was going to take over the world if M$ didn't release Vista!

As for directX 10, microsoft got to greedy imo, FORCING one to switch an OS just for games! Good thing my "friends" are working to solve the problem, and then there will be DX 10 for everyone!


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

Mussels said:


> actually, the limit is 3GB.
> 
> If he has a DDR2 system, its very easy to get 4GB or even 8GB these days - soon we'll hit 16GB as a possibility.
> 
> ...



ehh it's like 3.2, but if it wasn't for the addressing system (something like that) it'd be around 4.  ahh boo i hate getting the upgrade version of vista, i didn't get that coupon and even though im not running 4gb or planning to upgrade, 64 bit provides true floating point (or so m y mom tells me)

ahhh i should've looked at the specs, 4gb-then yes get 64 bit.  zoaib, if you do get 64 bit, dual boot with xp because there is a chance some of your components may not have compatible drivers.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 10, 2007)

Personally, I'd leave it.... all Vista really is is recoded XP with a fancy UI. It's all the same codebase, and has been for the last 10+ years: Windows NT. Versions 3.1 and above have been based on it. I myself am waiting until Vista SP1 is released before I consider it as an upgrade.

But if you decide to get it anyway, x32 is the way to go.


----------



## Canuto (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Guys I'm willing to give it a try I'm backing up my stuff and then I'll install in a day or two and stick with it for a month if i don't like it well.. I have backup and XP


----------



## russianboy (Jul 10, 2007)

infrared said:


> I did a dual boot, with XP set as the default OS, with all the important stuff on it, and vista on another partition, just for DX10 games.
> 
> IMO that's all vista's useful for. And if/when XP gets patched for DX10 there will be no need for vista. It's really awkward to get along with. Anyone who's played with the network settings, or anything else in the control panel will know what i mean!



I miss network neighborhood.

It was a bitch in networking, it sees everything @ first and it runs fine, but then when I try to map my network drive, see my network printer, or I get an update for my chipset driver, bye bye network.

Too many problems w/ it if you like to do things yourself, e.g setting up things manually.

Plus my friends have started working on DX10 for xp.

But since DX10 games & hardware are rare, progress is slow.


----------



## zOaib (Jul 11, 2007)

quick noob questions

sine i have never run a 64 bit platform before , can u guys tell me apart from drivers , are the software like avg anti virus or cyber dvd player require a special 64 bit software format or i just install what i have and it will work with 64 bit OS ............... do u get what i am trying to ask , lol !


----------



## EviLZeD (Jul 11, 2007)

zOaib said:


> quick noob questions
> 
> sine i have never run a 64 bit platform before , can u guys tell me apart from drivers , are the software like avg anti virus or cyber dvd player require a special 64 bit software format or i just install what i have and it will work with 64 bit OS ............... do u get what i am trying to ask , lol !



not sure if this is the right answer but most 32bit applications run fine on vista 64bit msn,xfire firefox i think avg works vista creates a 32bit program folder for 32 bit apps


----------



## zOaib (Jul 11, 2007)

EviLZeD said:


> not sure if this is the right answer but most 32bit applications run fine on vista 64bit msn,xfire firefox i think avg works vista creates a 32bit program folder for 32 bit apps



http://www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List#Works

some good people generated a huge list of progs that run on vista 32-64 bit , i am in debt to these guys , will help anyone else looking to go vista aswell.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 11, 2007)

If you want performance stay on XP

If you like visual goodies then go on Vista


----------



## zOaib (Jul 11, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> If you want performance stay on XP
> 
> If you like visual goodies then go on Vista



Well i am running a hd 2900 xt 1gb edition and it runs better on vista than xp , hence all my games experience will be better through it on vista ........... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Canuto (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I'm about to install


----------



## russianboy (Jul 12, 2007)

So am I, downloaded a fresh copy


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 12, 2007)

Canuto said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I got my hands on a Vista Ultimate and I've read loads of reviews about vista each one different than the other from Vista is great to vista is the worst thing lol, I've seen that vista is a memory hog, it's  perf. is tops 10% less compared to XP and Aero doesn't slow down games at all and so on  but I'm still in doubt.. Should i or should i not take the train?
> 
> Anyway post your opinions in an orderly, civilized and productive manner if you will(this includes no vista bashing or pointless posts obviously xD).



My opinion: Keep your copy of XP handy.


This is a fair balanced opinion clean of performance differences:

The way you get around in the UI is troublesome for me, and new people. I've had multiple people tell me they prefer XP to Vista's "UI" for getting around to things. Simple tasks- from locating a folder in your system, to navigating the control panel.

It looks cool with the glowies. Really cool.

But your opinion will probably rely on how you find the navigation of Vista. You'll either love it or hate it.

I personally strongly dislike certain changes especially, such as the ruined Windows Explorer. They made the big change univeral throughout the UI for a file system tree, but its so small even at 1600x1200 you can't actually use it to navigate. If you use it daily, well, you're gonna have a headache.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2007)

zOaib said:


> quick noob questions
> 
> sine i have never run a 64 bit platform before , can u guys tell me apart from drivers , are the software like avg anti virus or cyber dvd player require a special 64 bit software format or i just install what i have and it will work with 64 bit OS ............... do u get what i am trying to ask , lol !



Only drivers need to be 64 bit. Games and so on work in either 64 or 32 bit, so its really only drivers that make it harder.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> My opinion: Keep your copy of XP handy.
> 
> 
> This is a fair balanced opinion clean of performance differences:
> ...


Yeah, but that's just the same as learning any new interface. With time you get used to the way it works. 

I remember the first time I used OS X, I absolutely hated it. But as time progressed, I got used to it, and really started to like it's different approach. (Still hate that stupid Green plus button tho. That thing never does the same thing twice, it seems. lol)

I feel Vista is pretty much gonna be the same, in that respect.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 13, 2007)

Vlite is your friend, I stripped so stuff I was never going to use (sideshow on a desktop ) and ended up with a 1.6 gb iso, not too bad!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but that's just the same as learning any new interface. With time you get used to the way it works.
> 
> I remember the first time I used OS X, I absolutely hated it. But as time progressed, I got used to it, and really started to like it's different approach. (Still hate that stupid Green plus button tho. That thing never does the same thing twice, it seems. lol)
> 
> I feel Vista is pretty much gonna be the same, in that respect.



Try holding shift and clicking things..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Try holding shift and clicking things..


No Vista right now, refresh my memory.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No Vista right now, refresh my memory.



OS X


----------



## russianboy (Jul 13, 2007)

I might install JaS OSX x86 one one of my four drives...osx on a pc, gonna be fun!


----------



## zOaib (Jul 13, 2007)

well i installed it and its running beautifully detected all my hardware and installed pretty much everything itself ............... i find it to be very convenient , and my pc zips through screens , i guess thats why our procs were made for 64-bit .

i am happy for now , still got a lot more exploring to do on this .


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> OS X


Now I'm just confused. lol. Are you telling me to shift-click things in OS X or Vista? And if so, what to shift-click? Please be more specific, you got me feelin like a noob.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 13, 2007)

Stick shift? What?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Now I'm just confused. lol. Are you telling me to shift-click things in OS X or Vista? And if so, what to shift-click? Please be more specific, you got me feelin like a noob.



In OS X... click buttons.. bring up the dashboard... minimize...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> In OS X... click buttons.. bring up the dashboard... minimize...


I knew about dragging Widgets to the desktop. Never thought of shift-clicking the + button tho. You got me firing up the G5 now. lol

EDIT: Yeah, I've seen those effects before. Didn't do anything with the + button tho. That thing is still as dumb as ever. lol


----------



## Canuto (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to say like Vista isn't half bad i like it  I had x64 here but couln't get net on it so i got x86.


----------



## Canuto (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn! I've installed sound drivers from the mobo's site and they didn't work and from realtek's neither and Vista ins't detecting any sound output device 

Sound card is the onboard one in my specs.

Help?


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2007)

format c:/


----------



## zOaib (Jul 13, 2007)

Canuto said:


> Damn! I've installed sound drivers from the mobo's site and they didn't work and from realtek's neither and Vista ins't detecting any sound output device
> 
> Sound card is the onboard one in my specs.
> 
> Help?



first uninstall all drivers , then restart pc , go to devie manager your sound card will have a exclamation mark on it , or if not then ........... just go to the manufacturer wensite and look up or extract only the sound driver form cd of mobo or website , and then install driver , the device will be detected automatically after that n will work.

i had to install the wifi onboard on my asus and the sound this way, but in a convuluted way it worked.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2007)

just make sure you get the right realtek driver, they have AC97 and High def drivers seperately.


----------



## zOaib (Jul 13, 2007)

pt said:


> format c:/



HEY PT ! how is the x2600 xt running ??


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2007)

good
it just need better drivers and atitool to be compatible with it 
it runs like my x1800gto, 1 or 2 fps less in max detail in c&c 3 (only game i tried so far)
as soon as drivers are good and atitool can overclock it, i believe it will be much better


----------

